# Older Sundance Owners Charging On Hook Up????



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all,
Here is hoping someone will be able to answer yet another of my questions.
We have a 2002 Lifestyle (sundance) 530l.Stored without hook up.
When onsite and on electrical hook up we charge the battery via a 3 way switch.Down charges Leisure Battery.Middle position the charger supplies just the 12 volt to the Van and upper position charges the Cab battery.(All 3 positions supply 12 volt to the van)
My question is can you overcharge the batteries by leaving the switch in a certain position for too long and what charging regime would you recommend.
What do other Sundance owners of a certain age (van not people) do????
Many thanks in advance (yet again).
Martin
PS Have posted on swift website but response somewhat less than illuminating


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

The charger in the van is not severe enough to over charge the batteries during normal use although I wouldn't recommend charging for months at a time ie when in storage, where a trickle charger would be safer.

John


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We ahve a 2006 Sundance and leave it on L and on hook up when at home, and have not had any problems. We have just fitted a solar panel, so will not need to leave it on hook up any more to charge the leisure batteries. We always leave the switch in the L position.


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Charging*

Hi Martin

I have a 2003 Sundance and leave the 3-way switch on leisure all the time whenever on hookup. I've had no problems at all since 2003!

If the 3-way switch is left in the middle position during hookup then we get no 12v at all, and so no lights, pump, etc .

During storage, I give the batteries a two day charge every two weeks or so.

Hope this helps


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Bob,French and Jiggles,
Thanks for your help.
Bob its interesting that you get no 12 volt supply when switch in middle position on electrical hook up.With mine as long as the mcb`s and the charger is on you get 12v supply........but nothing to charge the batteries.
Martin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Martin,
Surprised that you have said that you got no help on Swift Talk as I thought that you had several helpful replies.
My answer would be the same as I gave on Swift Talk. The charger will only charge one battery at a time, so the best solution is to leave it switched to charge the leisure battery and fit a BatteryMaster to transfer the excess charge to the engine battery.
This is the solution that I chose for our 2002 590RS and neither battery ever failed.
Gerry


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Gerry,
Thanks for your reply.
With reference to swiftalk responses what I said was "They were less than illuminating".
This was in response to answers received regarding my present set up
as I was interested in charging methods used with installed equipment.
No slight against any contributor was meant or hopefully implied (god knows I can use all the help I can get).
With hindsight maybe yours is the way to go....
Where was the physical location of your battery master fitted please?
Martin


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Gerry,
Just looked at the swift forum and no response has been posted by you???????
Now im really confused..........have I apologised for a reply that wasnt implied for a post that wasnt made!!!!!!!
I`ll get me coat.
Taxi for One!!!!!
Martin


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Charging*

Hi Martin

My mistake,   

Just been in the Sundance and find that I *CAN* get 12v on hookup with the 3-way switch in the middle position.
In the past I have always used the switch in the bottom position (leisure battery) when on hookup.

Took me 9 years to learn that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bob, from wet and windy North Devon


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

gorsecover said:


> Gerry,
> Just looked at the swift forum and no response has been posted by you???????
> Now im really confused..........have I apologised for a reply that wasnt implied for a post that wasnt made!!!!!!!
> I`ll get me coat.
> ...


Martin,
Now I'm confused as I am certain that I replied to you on Swift Talk, but you are right, there is no such reply. Oh Dear, old age is catching up.
On your motorhome, the ideal place is under the bonnet next to the Split Charge Relay, as this is the relay that you need to connect the Battery Master to.
I can't remember exactly where the relay is, but am sure either someone on here or Outdoor bits will help you to identify it.
Gerry


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Gerry,
Thanks for that...................thought that might be the ideal position.Dont worry I know where the split charge fuses/relays are.
Many thanks
Martn


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Rudderman.............thanks for your response.

By the way.....dont know if Im allouwed to add another query but can anyone help me with info on a bike rack for my van.
Have bought a fiamma pro c which will fit beneath rear window as advised by a south coast dealer.In conversation with a swift rep on swiftalk he advised against this type as there is no strengthening just below the window but advised an above window top fixing.any of you elderly sundance owners (van not peeps) fitted or havea bike rack fitted and if so what sort please.This question I asked a while ago but didnt bottom it out.
Once again thank you all 
Martin


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Martin

I have a box mounted on a bike rack.
Fixed above and below the window
See photo


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Martin,
From recollection (although we have already proven how bad my memory is), I believe that the rear panel of your van is the same as the 590RS. In which case, this is the bike rack as fitted to ours by the Dealer:


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Rudder and Gerry,
Thank you so much for your reply............
each of your vans......(which has the same rear panel as mine) has a different bike rike fitted.Gerrys being the one fitted by a dealer and that being the one swiftalk told me not to use and yed I have seen quite a few swifts with that fitted.
Very interesting and pretty much proves when I come to the UK in Aug I will bring the bike rack (same as Gerrys) and get it fitted by Rhino installs.Bought it last June when I bought the van not knowing there are no motorhome repairers /fitters in Jersey.
Once again many thanks
Martin


----------

